# Hi-Power question from the 70s



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

Did the Hi-Powers that would have been bought new in '71 have a hammer block?????? Did they have a half-cock? I bought one in August, and I think I remember carrying it hammer all the way down on a loaded chamber...I'm a lefty...no ambi safeties then...anyone know for sure???? I got rid of it within a few months...got a .45....


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

bump


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*I have a Hi-Power from that era, a '70's T-series model, and yes it does have the half-cock position, but no firing pin block.*


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for the reply...wonder I didn't blow my young ... off back then...you don't know what you don't know!!!


----------



## demented (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd think it would be very difficult to have this type of AD with a HP, firing pin block or not. The firing pin is shorter than the slide channel, plus it has a pin spring. These together would, IMO, make adding a fp block as they have now, unnecessary.


----------

